# Selection broken in cwm recovery



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I've tried the d2 bootstrap and the one for dx in rom manager along with the d2 one. They all seem to be giving me the same problem, I can't select anything , I can go up and down but cant pick anything. Ive tried all the buttons


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been having the same problem.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

What ROM are you running? some of them are not playing well with Rom Manager unless you say the magical cat.jpg words

in terminal type:

su
cat.jpg

that will let you boot into CWM through ROM manager until you reboot again.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> What ROM are you running? some of them are not playing well with Rom Manager unless you say the magical cat.jpg words
> 
> in terminal type:
> 
> ...


If he's using the ROM that requires that (MIUI) then I sure hope he's not using bootstrap. I think that bricks though so I don't think so.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> What ROM are you running? some of them are not playing well with Rom Manager unless you say the magical cat.jpg words
> 
> in terminal type:
> 
> ...


I was having issues with rom manager also until i flashed the droid 2 clockwork. works fine for me now. I just figured that since droid 2 bootstrapper worked better on the dx id give it a try and it works fine. You still need droid 2 bootstrapper tho to still hijack the recovery but koush states that in the rom manager descrip. tho

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm on Liberty 3 and can't seem to get into Recovery.


----------

